# Grizzly tent sale: worth it?



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizzly having a tent sale about 100 miles from my location. Worth attending? Any past experiences to relate?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

go to

http://lumberjocks.com/richgreer/blog/13759


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm curious too…thinking about going to the one near me in May…


----------



## lakebound (Feb 6, 2010)

Went to a Grizzly tent sale last year in north-central Pennsylvania. I thought the used for sale items were mostly junk. The new stuff, scrollsaws, hand tools, etc. were all sold a very fair prices. I would go back again this year, but only for the new stuff that is on sale.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

Agree with lakebound. Me and a couple of buds drove to Springfield for their Tent sale last June. The first debate: What time to get there. I told my buds that, while I'd love to get there early, I didn't want to fight the mobs. So we took our time, had a nice drive, and got there about an hour and a half after the place opened. As we walked up to the gated parking lots behind Grizzly, there was a lane of blankets, pillows and other assorted trash left from people that had camped out to get in early to buy stuff. The second debate was about was was left. Didn't see much that I was really interested in. Most of the good scratch and dent and returned stuff had already been picked through and sold by the people that had camped out overnight to get in first! But it was still pretty cool, because there was certainly a ton of stuff to look at. The third debate lasted all of 2 seconds. Should we go inside. Yep.

Grizzly has a lot of stuff on display and on sale on these scratch and dent days. I personally bought a couple of new items (well within my budget) that were between 10 and 20% off. We then loaded out, and drove home a different way.

We stopped at one of my buds houses on the way home and sampled some ribs he was smoking. We then drove another hour at another buds pasture, complete with about a 5 acre pond, and bank fished for about an hour. Only caught a couple, but it was fun.

All in all, I'd say it was a lot of fun and I'll probably go back this year. There is still a lot of ponds left to fish!


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

I arrived at the PA sale at 10:00am last year. All the dented equiptment was sold. There was quite a mob but it was fun looking at all the stuff. They have some smaller bargins like clamps and 6" grinder for 20 bucks. I also bought a 14in bandsaw. Saved on delivery. All in all it was fun.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I will be at the Pa one this year. I am going with some people from the farm and we are looking for some equipment we don't have yet for the new shop. I have been to Grizzly several times and even if they weren't having their Tent Sale it is worth the trip. the one in Pa is huge and the selection of tools is amazing. Also if you are going to the store in Pa there is another place close by that also sells tools and has a Rockler store inside. The Hermance Machine Co in Williamsport. It is within a couple of miles of Grizzly.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Got my 24" bandsaw at 1/2 price at the tent sale!
Made it worthwhile for me.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been to two in Muncy. If you go just to see the stuff and make a day of it with a buddy, you're guaranteed a great trip. If you go with the intent of getting a bargain, you might get lucky, but you might not. The crowds are heavy early on and snap up the bargains pretty quickly, but by mid morning the crowds thin out, leaving plenty of time and space for those who want to see the showroom and the rest of the exhibits….it's a pretty neat place.


----------



## fotbr (Jul 1, 2009)

It's not so much "scratch & dent" and more "this fell off the truck in shipment and broke-there might be pieces of it you can use"-as said above, unless you camp out to get there first, the scratch and dent stuff is GONE.

You're probably better off skipping the tent or making a very quick tour of it, and then heading inside for the various sale items, but you might get lucky. Worst case, it's a fun trip.


----------

